# Multiple guns, multiple results



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Went to my local outdoor range Sat, 3-27. Started with my new Rem 770 30.06. New scope, 10X40. Too much scope. 16" FOV @ 100 yds, again too much. I got it zero'd, and could not get a good group. Not a bad group, but I wanted to put multiple rounds through the same hole. More practice needed. I'll get it. 

150 rds through my S&W M&P 15 MOE, 10 misses in a full body target, 5 mags, approx. 40 seconds per mag. I'm not unhappy with that. 

Pistol @ 7 yds, XD 40 6" groups in 20 seconds, 12 rds. G19 13 rds in 25 sec, 6" groups. My new 709 after polishing the slide and not zeroing the sights, off the paper. Ugly. Gonna get a new boresight Monday. Shot a buddies 44 magnum hair trigger, 3" groups at 7 yds. Nice. 

Geez I love shooting.


----------

